# Gold with borax



## Backonja (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello to everyone!

I'm searching ebay for old CPUs that I will buy for gold recovery but I find a lot of this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/53-grams-gold-recovery-gold-bar-Melted-Drop-Scrap-plated-Recovered-cpu-FREE-SHIP-/261674899677?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ced0a18dd

What is this? 53 grams gold for only $24.58? In description I found this "Not pure gold! This auction is for a golden bar melted with borax pins scrap gold recovery."... What this mean? This is gold with borax? It's not pure gold because it have borax in itself? In description is also written this: "This bar is not solid gold and it will need to be refined", but how to refine?


----------



## Lou (Dec 3, 2014)

It is probably brass with a trace of gold. It's a scam.

53 grams of pins (best pins I ever saw were 4.5 gAu/lb)).....let's see, at most, not even a gram?

Save your money and buy actual gold off a member here. Gold is gold and doesn't come cheap without some sort of heartache.


----------



## Backonja (Dec 3, 2014)

Lou said:


> It is probably brass with a trace of gold. It's a scam.
> 
> 53 grams of pins (best pins I ever saw were 4.5 gAu/lb)).....let's see, at most, not even a gram?
> 
> Save your money and buy actual gold off a member here. Gold is gold and doesn't come cheap without some sort of heartache.



Thanks for quick reply! I see a lot of that auctions on ebay...

I don't want to buy gold from members, I want to start recoverying it from CPUs and I'm here for some informations about best methods...


----------



## Lou (Dec 3, 2014)

Read and study and you'll be able to have your own nice gold soon enough.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Do yourself a huge favor... Stop buying anything until you learn how much gold each item has and how it gets extracted and then refined.

Most of the time, anything you pay for is wasted money. Unless you by and sell jewelry. Then you better know how much gold there is.

Read the welcome section of this form and begin learning about this whole field of precious metals, (PMs).

Good luck and hope to hear great results from you soon.

B.S.


----------



## galenrog (Dec 3, 2014)

I want to congratulate you for asking questions about these ebay "gold" bars before buying one. 

Recovering gold from pins is fairly straightforward and procedures can be easily found using the search tools found on the forum. There is more than one way to do this, and, in my opinion, you should become familiar them.

Recovering gold from ebay "gold" bars is another matter. When you gain sufficient knowledge and experience in gold recovery you will likely agree that these bars are, for the most part, a waste of time and resources for gold recovery.

Again, thank you for asking about them before buying.


----------



## Backonja (Dec 3, 2014)

Pantherlikher said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Do yourself a huge favor... Stop buying anything until you learn how much gold each item has and how it gets extracted and then refined.
> 
> ...


What You meen by saying:


> Unless you by and sell jewelry


How I can earn with buying and selling jewelry?



galenrog said:


> I want to congratulate you for asking questions about these ebay "gold" bars before buying one.
> 
> Recovering gold from pins is fairly straightforward and procedures can be easily found using the search tools found on the forum. There is more than one way to do this, and, in my opinion, you should become familiar them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply... I'm reading whole forum so I learned a lot before start...


----------



## Pantherlikher (Dec 4, 2014)

"Unless you by and sell jewelry."

I thought I checked all spelling. Sorry It's Buy and Sell jewelry.

There are people that buy gold here in the US and send it on to refiners to make a profit.
You really have to know how to properly test gold content to know how much profit before buying.
14k marked is usually not 14k gold content of a piece.

Read through the forum and you will find your path.

B.S.


----------

